# JDx320 or zero turn?



## titan305 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi there, looking to buy my first lawn tractor. I have about 5 acres to mow with mostly flat, some rolling and nicely landscaped with trees.

I have been to the JD dealer and looked at a X320 and X324 with the 4wheel steering. Out the door price including tax was $4040.00 for the X320 2 wheel steering.

I didn't get a chance to look at the 400? series residential zero turn.

My questions are does a zero turn mower cut the grass just as good? I know they are faster and will save time.
Is the 4wheel steering worth an extra $500 or so it will cost on the x324?

Is the X500 with 2wheel steer a better option than the X324 ?
I have lots of questions and it seems like the zero turn, X324 and the x500 are about the same cost. (actually x500 1000 more)

The x320 has a 48 inch deck. The zero turn has options, maybe the 54inch? and the x500 I think has a 48 or 54 not sure.

Also I do need to use an attachment to pull a couple hay bales across the yard probably once a week or so nothing heavy duty. No other chores really. No snow in texas.

Any advice? Should I just buy a CC1050 for $1999 and risk playing that game?

I do like quality stuff and will pay for it if makes sence and will be appropriate for the task. 

Thanks for your help, really enjoying this site.
Oh by the way I don't know jack about this type of equiptment!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum titan305! 

I guess the first question that come so mind is are you going to be happy and satisifed with a 100% dedicated grass mowing machine (ZTR) or are you really wanting a machine that will do a good job grass mowing but be adept and other tasks? A good quality ZTR does a great job mowing the grass but not much else. The LT/GT can mow the grass pretty good (not as good as the ZTR) but can be used for other tasks.


----------



## titan305 (Apr 19, 2007)

Are the other pieces of equiptment reasonable for the amount of lawn needed to be cut? 5 acres.

The riding mowers mentioned, what would be the best deal. The x320, add $500 get a x324, or just add $1000 and get the x500?

If no attachements were needed in the future what would be your choice? ZTR?

Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the primary job and issue is grass mowing; I would go with the ZTR hands down. They do a LOT better job and MUCH faster as well as make trimming around items in the yard almost fun. 

The 4 wheel steering seems like more features to cause maintenance problems in the future. 

I cut about 5 acres with my F525 which has a 48" mower. It does a good job but it takes a long time 3 to 4 hours depending upon how far I let the grass grow. Figure almost double to cut with an LT/GT. 

The X500 with the 54" deck would cut it a bit faster but now a lot faster.

The EZTrak 445 lists for about $4650 with the 54" deck. 

One of the best ZTR's on the market is the John Deere 757 but it is a commercial grade ZTR and double the price range you are looking at. 

I guess in my view it would be between the X500 and the EZTrak 445. If multi-task ability is a must the X500. Otherwise the 445. 

Another route you may consider is to buy a used F525 in good condition and use it to mow with. They run about $1200 to $1800 used. Mine has been a real good and reliable machine. You just have to get accustomed to different techinques of riding it. Then you can look around at something else for the chore work with the left over money.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titan305 _
> *Are the other pieces of equiptment reasonable for the amount of lawn needed to be cut? 5 acres.
> 
> The riding mowers mentioned, what would be the best deal. The x320, add $500 get a x324, or just add $1000 and get the x500?
> ...


Forget the 320 skip the 324 get the 500.:idea:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I used to own a grasshopper ZTR and it was great to mow with. Much more comfortable to ride and much faster that any GT I have ever used. I am a Gravely tractor nut but I would be lieing if I said any of them could keep up with my old Grasshopper. It cut smoothly and very fast. I have about an acre to mow but lots of woods that I needed a GT to use more implements.

If I was mowing five acres I would definately get a ZTR. My dad just picked up a used Dixon which is kind of an entry level ZTR and he said he would never go back to an LT. 

If you also need to pull a roller or aerator or sprayer I would look around for a cheap LT with out a mower but one that ran well. They are plentiful around me for $200 because the mower deck wears out first on the cheaper LT like MTD and other big box store brands while the engines are generally Briggs or Kohlers and if properly maintained will outlast the deck. They work fine for infrequent use and you have very little money in them if they die. Just throw them away and get another if anything breaks.

Just my .03

Andy

P.S. Of course we must have pictures of whatever you buy


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titan305 _
> *Are the other pieces of equiptment reasonable for the amount of lawn needed to be cut? 5 acres.
> 
> The riding mowers mentioned, what would be the best deal. The x320, add $500 get a x324, or just add $1000 and get the x500?
> ...


The 320 and 324 are lawn tractors.
5 acres is a lot to mow with a lawn tractor.
You need at least the 500 garden tractor but a sub compact would be even better.


----------

